# Fogged out eyes, and white stuff all over body



## R6e6i6D (Aug 5, 2005)

i recently got back from california and I my fully planted tank with some plants reaching over 2 feet tall were all dying and witherd, I think this dying off of the plants was because of my brother not leaving the lights on in the tank.. but the ph levels are all outta whack and one piranha is dead the other two are still alive one is Very healthy and almost doesnt seem phased but the other is near death and is floating to the bottom and has a bunch of white spots, and his eyes are fogged over and I also noticed a bit of small tears in the tail... I threw some Melafix in the small tank where they are being kept and they are both together I removed all the plants from my larger tank and put a few healthy ones into the small tank for the sick fish to hid in... if any one has any ideas or can help Id really appreciate it I have had them for a long time and they have never had a problem...


----------



## R6e6i6D (Aug 5, 2005)

here are two pics cant figure out how to get my camera to focus right but heres the best i got....
View attachment 72071


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Have you checked ammonia?


----------



## aWhITExbOYz (Jun 4, 2004)

timmy said:


> Have you checked ammonia?
> [snapback]1147409[/snapback]​


I had the same thing happen with my current tank, all these white spots all over my 2" pacu, and the plants started go brown up, I tested my ammonia level and it was at .25. Did daily water changes for 3 days and lots of aquarium salt now hes healthy as can be but super skiddish again. Plants are springing back up, and ammonia is at 0. GL i suggest daily water changes to get rid of ammonia, none of those ammonia downs work anyway.


----------



## R6e6i6D (Aug 5, 2005)

you think in the bad condition he is in, just laying around breathing and occasionally cruisies about the tank... u think he will be able to regain his health???


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

R6e6i6D said:


> you think in the bad condition he is in, just laying around breathing and occasionally cruisies about the tank... u think he will be able to regain his health???
> [snapback]1147482[/snapback]​


Can you possibly get us your water parameters?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

R6e6i6D said:


> you think in the bad condition he is in, just laying around breathing and occasionally cruisies about the tank... u think he will be able to regain his health???
> [snapback]1147482[/snapback]​


My buddy that was bringing in alot of piranha when he was wholesaling would get some bad ones wih ammonia burn sometimes they would make it, sometimes they wouldnt.
So there is a chance, I cant see the picture though.

Did you get all the rotten dead plants out???

I agree also checking water perims is critical....


----------



## R6e6i6D (Aug 5, 2005)

yea I removed all the plants and threw them in my pond, I kept about 3-4 of the less leafy plants in the small tank where the piranhas currently are living. I have been checking water quality with those little test strips....
Nitrate=60, 
Nitrite=0, 
Water Hardness @ 120 ppm, 
Alkalinity= 120ish, 
PH 7.8

hope this will help... Ill try posting a picture again because hes getting worse he didnt sleep allnight and just layed on his side breathing irradically.
View attachment 72134
View attachment 72135


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Those look good, but what is your ammonia reading?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

temperature?


----------

